

JavaScript Screen video capture for Chrome OS - tilt
http://smus.com/screen-capture-for-chrome-os

======
jianshen
I can see this as being useful for asking customers to record bug repros. The
fact that it's a chrome extension doesn't bother me nearly as much as
installing third party screen capture software.

------
reedlaw
This seems to be using Chrome extension API, not javascript.

~~~
Flenser
Chrome extension API _is_ javascript. What did you think the listings in the
article were written in?

------
waelchatila
you guys should checkout something a wrote a few years ago, (its little rough
on the edges still (chrome and FF works the best):
[http://www.ginzaworld.com/page/ginza_walk_demo1?layout=ginza...](http://www.ginzaworld.com/page/ginza_walk_demo1?layout=ginza_walk_demo)

its a pure javascript "screen" sharing app.

------
suyash
Thanks for the tip about Quick time, didn't knew that feature existed, saved
some money as I was about to purchase screen casting software.

------
ditojim
currently lacks the ability to download or share the captured video. works
well otherwise.

~~~
borismus
Yup, I mention that explicitly. Future work :)

------
seanalltogether
Oh God I can't imagine how much memory something like that would take up.

